# Goat bending neck backwards?



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

We purchased a 2 yr old Nubian doe that has been bred. We have had her for about a month now and she has the habit of doing something really weird...she is standing on her hind legs and putting her front feet on the side of her stall or anything that she can and then arching her neck backwards?! She bends it completely back (like she is wanting to look at something upside down). Has anyone ever encountered this before?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

As far as I can tell, it's a goat thing. :laugh: Some of them do it and some don't. I have a couple that do it on a regular basis. I cannot figure out for for the life of my what they get out of it, but they seem to like it so to each their own!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehehe yep, tis a goat thing. No worries.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a few that do it, mine also spin their head around when they do it. I call it a head twirl :laugh:


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

yep! no worries! is a goat thing:shades:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yep...my crazy wether does it all the time too


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ditto...some goats are just clowns...:dazed:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

It's goat yoga


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I have a few that do that , some more extravagantly then the others , lol. I always say they are "dancing" and if I go on about it and really acknowledge them doing it , they will do it more , ROFL 
Enjoy it , goats are just amazing , silly creatures


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Scottyhorse said:


> It's goat yoga


You know, I never considered that possibility. :laugh:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

My pretty little 'special' Starlight likes to do it and baa at the same time so she can here the different tones in her voice and sing me a song :laugh:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG - that is hysterical! :ROFL: :ROFL: Can she carry a tune?


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

:ROFL:Omgosh this is too funny I just posted on another board about my goat doing something similar, but she does it just standing there, every once and a while when on a fence but mostly just standing there. Several people commented they have goats that do the same as well. She is a Lamancha and has done this since I got her about 5 months ago. However I just posted about it out of curiosity this evening... talk about timing..lol:grin:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I just really want to be able to stretch like that! It must feel really good....LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ellie doing her morning yoga 







First giving me a cute face.....







Stttrrrreeeeeeetch


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:dance: :dance: :lol: :lol:


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Haha  I'm glad to hear that she isn't the only one!! We have a herd of 12 and she was the first one that did it so maybe the others will start doing their yoga!


----------

